
Chrome delays throttling of tabs after user feedback - richardboegli
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/d/msg/blink-dev/XRqy8mIOWps/Ctq56g4VBQAJ
======
richardboegli
Follow up to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13471543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13471543)

Unfortunately, our current implementation throttles WebSockets. Because of
this we ARE NOT SHIPPING this intervention in M56.

The current plan is to disable time-budget background timer throttling for the
pages with active connection (websocket, webrtc and server-sent events) and to
ship in M57 (subject to further feedback). We will keep you updated with the
progress.

